# How to Increase the Watts in my Solar Panel?



## rdlrn19

Hi, My name’s Ricardo and I’m from Mexico. I’ve a question.
I made a solar panel with 36 solar cells .5v and 3.5amp, that gives me a solar panel of 18 volts (12 volts) and 3.5 amps so the panel generates me 63 watts.
I would like to make a second solar panel, but my intention is to get more watts, I mean, increase from 63 watts to 126 watts. So I understand that if I connect 2 solar panels in series that will increment the voltage to 24 volts and I read on the Internet that is not good idea to do that because a lot of products work only with 12 volts.
So my question is: What I need to do if I want to have an output of 126 watts but with 12 volts? Should I connect my 2 panels in series or in parallel? 
Thanks !


----------



## martin.rayner3

rdlrn19 said:


> Hi, My name’s Ricardo and I’m from Mexico. I’ve a question.
> I made a solar panel with 36 solar cells .5v and 3.5amp, that gives me a solar panel of 18 volts (12 volts) and 3.5 amps so the panel generates me 63 watts.
> I would like to make a second solar panel, but my intention is to get more watts, I mean, increase from 63 watts to 126 watts. So I understand that if I connect 2 solar panels in series that will increment the voltage to 24 volts and I read on the Internet that is not good idea to do that because a lot of products work only with 12 volts.
> So my question is: What I need to do if I want to have an output of 126 watts but with 12 volts? Should I connect my 2 panels in series or in parallel?
> Thanks !


 yes connect in parallel as many sets of 36 cells as you like as long as the charge controler can take the power


----------

